# Estrogen During AAS Use Explained



## Arnold (Nov 21, 2011)

Estrogen During AAS Use Explained by WarriorFX Hormones are chemical substances produced by glands within the body. Sex hormones are produced by the testicles, ovaries and adrenal glands to manipulate reproduction and sexual identity. Anabolic androgenic steroids are male sex hormones used in supra physiological amounts as performance enhancing drugs in sports and exercise. They [...]

*Read More...*


----------

